# 1/25 scale model cars and buildings



## chefman22 (Aug 17, 2013)

Is there a scale model building that will work with the 1/25th scale car models? I'm so confused with all the scales 

thanks in advance

rob


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, you'll probably have to do a lot of scratch building if you're planning on going in depth as there isn't a model railroading scale that coincides. Just think how big those trains would be lol! There are some places that you can find 1/24 & 1/25 scale figures and accessories though. 

This may help you out, http://www.csgnetwork.com/modrrscaleconv.html


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

What about G scale? I know some of the buildings are 1/22nd scale and that a lot of model railroaders who are into G (Garden) scale use 1/24th scale diecast cars on their outdoor layouts.

Check it out sometime...and if you need G scale power towers, let me know. I have 3 boxes of them for sale.


----------

